# Reported Posts: Josh's Last 6 out of 7



## BobVigneault (Aug 11, 2009)

Josh's mind as done turned round the bend, something finally snapped in his noggin'. He's posting wildly and out of control. He may be a danger to himself and others. I think he has Jaberwocky disease. Approach him with extreme caution.


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you for this useful warning.


----------



## Herald (Aug 11, 2009)

I have to be in Dallas next month for a few days. I'm getting my vaccination now.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 11, 2009)

Time to draw the vorpal blade!


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 11, 2009)

> Time to draw the vorpal blade!



You shouldn't have to seek the manxome foe a long time.


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 11, 2009)

All Josh's polls done r-u-n-n o-f-t.....

-----Added 8/11/2009 at 06:15:54 EST-----



Joshua said:


> I deleted them all. They're were inflating the value of PB Thank Yous, and I just can't bear to do that to all of you.



I'd call you things, but there are children and ladies watching...


----------



## Quickened (Aug 11, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Josh's hamburgers have finally finished cooking, something finally cooked on his grill'. He's eating wildly and out of control. He may be hungry. I think he has enough burgers for everyone. Approach him with an empty plate.



I like cheeseburgers


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 11, 2009)

> I'd call you things, but there are children and ladies watching...



Go ahead. I lost a valuable thanks in the great purge.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 11, 2009)

You are so very generous, sahib. I, though will not appeal to you exuberant generosity.

There, that sound a lot better than, 'You can keep your stinking "Thanks!'!


----------



## Quickened (Aug 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > I'd call you things...
> ...





muwahahahah!!!


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 11, 2009)

Joshua it's a thankless job to try to stay behind previous thanks counts.

Besides you cannot thwart 'the grateful ones'. WE will hunt through previous posts and surreptitiously thank you when you least expect it. BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Theognome (Aug 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I deleted them all. They're were inflating the value of PB Thank Yous, and I just can't bear to do that to all of you.



You... you... you... frupulous bandersnatch you!

Theognome


----------



## Hamalas (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I lost a couple of hundred thanks........ *subtle hint*


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 11, 2009)

The bandersnatch is actually Frumious, but the etymology is so similar I can understand the mistake.



> I'll always find them. Somehow. Someway. The needless 'thanks' must go. In fact, I have the ability to remove all of my received "thanks"es in one fell swoop! ____________


NOOO!! Don't do it! *covers her eyes* I can't possibly rethank you for 4,989 _useful posts_. 

(Toothy smile)


----------



## KMK (Aug 11, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> This guy's nothing but joyful to interact with here on the PB.



Yeah... I agree, Paul. He's awesome!


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Prufrock said:
> ...



You rock, Josh.


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 11, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joshua*
> 
> 
> ...


yes... he's such an amazing exegete.


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 11, 2009)

You're welcome Josh. I kind of wish I could thank myself for that.


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



Now that's just the funniest thing ever....


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



How do I make you even happier, Josh? You rock.


----------



## Prufrock (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I didn't want to vex your conscience:



> Seriously, things, you can stop. It's overkill now. I appreciate your kind words and thoughts about my grandeur, but this has to stop.


----------



## Prufrock (Aug 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> They can still see them in the nestled quotes!



Thanks for reminding me! I'll have to fix that later.


----------

